# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Τι σημαίνουν τα δαχτυλίδια???

## giocakis

παιδια καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα σε ολους.... υγεια σε ολους, στις οικογενειες σας και στους μικρους σας φιλους...

σημερα αγορασα ακομα ενα ζευγαρι καναρινια που τα ειδα και τρελλαθηκα.. ξερει κανεις να μου εξηγησει τι καταλαβαινει απο τα δαχτυλιδια τους????

στο αρσενικο το δαχτυλιδι ειναι μπλε  και λεει  =    αβ  2.9  090  2239  νl  11

στο θηλυκο  ειναι μωβ  και λεει   =  αβ  2239  09  047

----------


## xXx

Ολλανδικά πουλιά είναι αλλά νομίζω πρέπει να διαβάσεις καλύτερα αυτά που γράφουνε τα δαχτυλίδια γιατί πολύ μπερδεμένα μας τα γράφεις

εδώ θα βοηθηθείς με αυτό το άρθρο

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/content...BB%CE%B9%CE%AC

----------


## giocakis

ναι το ΑΒ μαλλον δειχνει οτι ειναι ολλανδικα... τα υπολοιπα δεν τα καταλαβαινω...

----------


## xXx

ρίξε μία ματιά στα παραδείγματα του άρθρου και ξαναδιάβασε πιο προσεκτικά τα δαχτυλίδια τους

----------


## yannis37

το αρσενικό σου ειναι φετηνάρι 2011 και το θυληκο ειναι 2009 ....τα υπόλοιπα σου λένε τον συλογο και τον εκτροφέα του

----------


## 11panos04

Λοιπον,στο πρωτο δακτυλιδι….παμε:ΑΒ τα αρχικα του συλλογου,καπου στην ολλανδια,όπως λενε τα παιδια.2,9 η διαμετρος του δακτυλιδιου,επομενως είναι καναρινια χρωματος,καναρινια τυπου ή κοινα ή φωνης,που κοινα δυσκολα να τα βαζουν δακτυλιδι κ συλλογου,φωνης και ολλανδια λιγο απιθανο,οποτε πιστευω πηρες καναρινια χρωματος…090,ο αυξων αριθμος του πουλιου,δλδ το πουλακι φοραει το δακτυλιδι αριθμον 90 από όλα τα δακτυλιδια του εκτροφεα.2239,για να είναι ιδιο και στα δυο δακτυλιδια,πιστευω είναι ο αριθμος του εκτροφεα,ο κωδικος του,δεν το εξηγω αλλιως,αρα ισως τα ππουλια είναι από τον ιδιο εκτροφεα.11,το ετος που δακτυλιδωθηκε,νΙ αγνωστο.

Το άλλο τωρα..ΑΒ τα γνωστα…2239 τα γνωστα…047,ο αριθμοςδακτυλιδιου για το ετος εκεινο,09 το ετος δακτυλιδωσης..
Να πω εδώ ότι,αντι για 2,9,μπορει να ελεγε Ε,που  είναι το γραμμα για τη διαμετρο αυτή.

Ελπιζω να βοηθησα.Καλη επιτυχια στις αναπαραγωγες!!!

Φιλικα

----------


## vag21

εμενα ειναι κλειστου τυπου ε11 fop al 045 118 τα αλλα τα βρηκα τι σημαινουν το fop δεν βρισκω.

----------


## xXx

*FOP = ΠΟΟ - Πανελλήνια Ομοσπονδία Ορνιθολογίας

AL - Αττική Λέσχη Οικόσιτων Πτηνών Α.Λ.Ο.Π

E11 = 2,9mm το πουλί είναι γεννημένο το 11 αν όχι αργά το 10

045 και 118 είναι οι κωδικοί εκτροφέα και αύξων αριθμός πουλιού*

----------


## vag21

ευχαριστω πολυ βασιλη.καλη χρονια.

----------


## xXx

να σαι καλά επίσης

----------


## giotakismille

εμενα δεν ειχαν δαχτυλιδια...

----------


## jimi gats

το πουλί ειναι ολλανδικο αλλα τι ρατσα θα πρεπει να στειλεις ενα εμαιλ ...να μαθεις..
Η ολλανδια εχει και φωνης και μαλιστα αξιολογα
http://www.anbvv.nl/

----------


## giocakis

απο οσο εχω ψαξει ... τα πουλακια νομιζω οτι ειναι ιζαμπελες κιτρινο μωσαικο.. για να ειμαι σιγουρος πρεπει να στειλω mail...??? δεν το ηξερα αυτο οτι γινεται...θα το προσπαθησω ...

----------


## 11panos04

Θα μπεις στη σελιδα του συλλογου,γιατι συνηθως καθε συλλογος εχει λογκα μια ιστοσελιδα...Θα βρεις το μεηλ επικοινωνιας με το συλλογο,και θα τους στειλεις μηνυμα στη γλωσσα που μιλαν,γιατι ειναι κι αρκετα εθνικιστες με το θεμα της γλωσσα...θα τους πεις τον κωδικο τους εκτροφεα κι οτι θες στοιχεια του να μιλησεις μαζι του,πιθανως μεηλ,γιατι για τηλεφωνο,δε θα στο προτεινα,εν καιρω κρισεως,θα σου ρθει λογαριασμος...και μιλας με τον εκτροφεα.

Φιλικα

----------

